# COULD ALL THIS IBS BE BECAUSE OF COOKING OIL?



## kangaroo12 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok so I've got ibs...its soooo frustrating...doctors cant do much and living life on immodium is just plain annoying!!!! So why is it that it is hard to narrow down foods etc. I know my two definite triggers bare dougnuts and heavy cakes (e.g. mudcake) Now both have one predominant ingredient and thats vegetable oil. I use to eat potato chips all the time thinking that they cant hurt me cause they are just potato, I didn't think of the oil that was over them.I was still feeling sick after breakfast which therefore set me off for the rest of the day....I think it was because of the soft spreadable butter that was on my sandwhiches and on my crumpets of a morning.Just today I switched to pure butter.Can anyone relate to this...has anyone tried to reduce or totally cancel out all foods with vegetabel/canola oil??? Did it help??


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

High fats food sometimes bother IBSers.You might see if a lower fat diet will help. It tends to be a general fat issue more than just one fat bothers people more than others, but some people may be more sensitive to one than the other, but it may be how easy it is to load up a food with certain types of fats more than others.


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

I don't use vegetable oil or canola oil anymore. Only cold pressed oils like extra virgin olive oil and coconut.The all natural health people believe that vegetable oils are very bad for you.Here is some links that discuss the subject from the natural health point of view.http://www.healingnaturallybybee.com/articles/fats6.phphttp://www.healingnaturallybybee.com/articles/fats5.phphttp://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/canola.htm


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

This is not about D, anymore, at least for me, just about stool consistency; but I have just gone onto and Christmased off of the Weight Watcher plan, which encourages only small quantities of olive oil in your diet. The quantity as well as quality of fat has had a real notable effect upon the density, quantity, motility and surface features of my stools. While I hope to never need to go to the extremes that Patman uses, it is pretty clear that a low fat, high fiber diet with a good grapeseed based flavonoid antioxidant is enough to keep me normal. And the benefits of that extend far past just a wonky GI system into better cardiovascular and overall health.Mark


----------

